# Channel Guide, Subchannels, and Senior TV



## Tony1618 (Feb 1, 2011)

I live in a retirement community that is changing over from Comcast to Senior TV. The HD channels being distributed to the residents are all on subchannels. The TiVo units can detect and play the subchannels. However, the Channel Guide from Tribune Media does not show the subchannels. For example: Fox News Channel is being distributed on channel 100.1 and CNN on 100.2. The Channel Guide shows two 100 channels, one for Fox and one for CNN. However, there is no signal on channel 100. The signal is on 100.1 and 100.2.

The result is that the Channel Guide can not be used to setup recordings. Recordings must be done using Manual Time and Channel. However, then no program information is available on the recorded programs. Also, it is not possible to program a Season Pass other than by manually setting a repeating recording.

The issue, as I understand it, is that Tribune Media will not or can not use subchannels in their channel lineups.

Thus, at the moment, the TiVos have essentially lost the ability to effectively use the channel guide.

Surely our retirement community isnt the first to have the combination of Senior TV and TiVo users.

Can anyone shed light on this situation and is there a solution?


----------



## L David Matheny (Jan 29, 2011)

Tony1618 said:


> I live in a retirement community that is changing over from Comcast to Senior TV. The HD channels being distributed to the residents are all on subchannels. The TiVo units can detect and play the subchannels. However, the Channel Guide from Tribune Media does not show the subchannels. For example: Fox News Channel is being distributed on channel 100.1 and CNN on 100.2. The Channel Guide shows two 100 channels, one for Fox and one for CNN. However, there is no signal on channel 100. The signal is on 100.1 and 100.2.
> 
> The result is that the Channel Guide can not be used to setup recordings. Recordings must be done using Manual Time and Channel. However, then no program information is available on the recorded programs. Also, it is not possible to program a Season Pass other than by manually setting a repeating recording.
> 
> The issue, as I understand it, is that Tribune Media will not or can not use subchannels in their channel lineups.


I'm not familiar with either Comcast or Senior TV, but Tribune Media must include subchannels for Over-The-Air channels, so it is possible. I suspect that (1) the cable companies don't want Tribune to include cable subchannels because that would take away one of the few advantages of cable company equipment or (2) the cable companies change subchannel assignments so capriciously that Tribune would never be able to keep up with them (which may also be related to the first reason).


----------



## scturley (Aug 8, 2014)

Senior TV will not change their lineup very often, unlike the cable company since they are satellite based and more than likely using a comm 1000 or zeevee system to distribute the channels in HD. More than likely they have simply made a mistake in their submission to tribune media, you should be able to correct this by contacting Senior TV with the problem, it will take less than a day to update the system.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Tony, you may be describing a situation where now only clear QAM is passed through. First check this: http://seniortv.com/products/tivo/ and it shows support for SeniorTV and TiVo. My cable feed is still clear, so my TV gets all the channels with decimal points. The cable card in my TiVo takes this content and makes it show on nice channels with no decimal point. If you are able to check, you will find the frequency doesn't change.

I get CBS (TiVo) on 2, 102 and 502. Clear QAM is still there for the SD and HD versions. I have no analog. So, perhaps the TiVo's cable card is not integrated into the system yet?


----------

